# Durango gear swaps anyone?



## guide.jt (Jul 31, 2009)

call russ, or kenny at the ski barn, russ runs the swap show out of dgo, anyone at the shop should be able to tell you


----------



## creighers (Apr 20, 2005)

The swap at the parking lot is this weekend I believe, that is the word from one of the guys from Inferno shop


----------

